# eaccelerator questions



## boga (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have an old installation here with eaccelerator 0.9.5.3 where our application works just fine. Our new server has eaccelerator 0.9.6.1 and I do not know how i can compile the new version to support content and session acceleration.

this is what phpinfo(); says on our old server:

```
eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path	/data/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/	
eaccelerator.cache_dir	/tmp/eaccelerator	
eaccelerator.check_mtime	1	
eaccelerator.compress	0	
eaccelerator.compress_level	9	
eaccelerator.content	shm_and_disk
eaccelerator.debug	1	
eaccelerator.enable	0	
eaccelerator.filter	no value	
eaccelerator.keys	shm_only
eaccelerator.log_file	/var/log/apache-logs/eaccelerator_log	
eaccelerator.name_space	mc
eaccelerator.optimizer	0	
eaccelerator.sessions	shm_and_disk
eaccelerator.shm_max	0	
eaccelerator.shm_only	0	
eaccelerator.shm_prune_period	0	
eaccelerator.shm_size	12
eaccelerator.shm_ttl
```

our new server says this:

```
eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path	/data/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/	
eaccelerator.cache_dir	/tmp/eaccelerator
eaccelerator.check_mtime	1	
eaccelerator.debug	1	
eaccelerator.enable	1	
eaccelerator.filter	no value
eaccelerator.log_file	/var/log/apache-logs/eaccelerator_log
eaccelerator.optimizer	1	
eaccelerator.shm_max	0	
eaccelerator.shm_only	0	
eaccelerator.shm_prune_period	0	
eaccelerator.shm_size	12
eaccelerator.shm_ttl	0
```
I played a lot with the configuration in our php.ini file. But I think it is a compilation issue.

I changed the Makefile to this:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --enable-eaccelerator=shared \
                --with-eaccelerator-shared-memory --with-eaccelerator-userid=80 \
                --with-eaccelerator-sessions --with-eaccelerator-content-caching \
                --without-eaccelerator-encoder   --without-eaccelerator-loader
```
Still I can't get it working. 

Could someone please help me?

Thanks a lot,

boga


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

All I have is these lines at the top of /usr/local/etc/php.ini:


```
[PHP]

zend_extension="/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/eaccelerator.so"
eaccelerator.log_file = "/var/log/eaccelerator_log"
```

I think the rest comes from /usr/local/share/examples/eaccelerator/eaccelerator.ini (haven't touched this in ages).

The port was compiled without any flags, just a straight [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]


----------

